

Programmers: Stop Whining, Be Productive - teej
http://www.alexonsager.com/programmers-stop-whining-be-productive

======
buugs
I think this completely missed the point of the article, it wasn't that
'makers' were unwilling or unable to work under a managers schedule it was
that 'makers' are more productive when they are able to work straight through
their problems for long periods of time when they have gotten into a groove.

If say you are in a groove and really starting to understand and solve a
problem and then you must take an hour or two hour break to listen to a
meeting on productivity you can completely lose focus and have to start
thinking anew when you go back to work.

------
howardr
The example given to show that the "manager schedule" works isn't even about
programming it is about making a wiki page.

I agee that the argument is somewhat BS (I use the excuses sometimes so I can
work on something I would prefer to work on), but that doesn't mean that the
"markers scheduler" is worse than the "manager schedule"

EDIT: I seem to have missed the point of Alex's article. The comments provide
some clarity

